# Taking it easy in first try - any truth?



## Lovely_day

(Edit - title should say first tri, not first try)

Hi all,

So I am 7 weeks with my fourth pregnancy, I have two children, straightforward pregnancies. I saw my doctor yesterday to get a prescription for a bêta hcg blood test (obligatory here to register at a clinic). She said something that surprised me - that if the blood test came out ok, I should be signed off work in order to rest so that the baby can implant well. She said I should avoid cycling, standing and walking for long periods, etc.

Really? I have always thought that bar really extreme levels of activity, the only thing that will stop this baby implanting is a problem with its development, which unfortunately does happen and cannot be avoided by resting.

For background, I am 42, and my only fertility problem is age. No reason to think that anything else would affect the development of the pregnancy. Is there any reason to rest more at a later age than when I had my first two?

I don’t mean to sound cynical, I really want this to work out as it is probably my last chance for another baby. But I didn’t think there was anything I could do to help it, aside taking the necessary vitamins.
Thanks.


----------



## HLx

I was always told to carry on as normal, I've worked through all 3 babies and even while first pregnant with my second I had a 19 month old to carry around! Maybe they just want to take extra care of you which is nice but I dont think you need to be assigned off work, that will probably keep your sanity and make first tri go quicker really, but if they want to give you that extra care and for you to rest, then why not! I personally couldn't do it, the beginning is a drag as it is never mind being at home with nothing to do :haha:


----------



## Scout

I was 46 when I had my daughter. When pregnant, neither my OB nor perinatologist advised me to take it easy or take off work or anything of the sort. I carried on as usual. As far as I know, age can affect egg quality, which would likely cause a chemical or miscarriage, but there's nothing you can do about that. Congratulations and best of luck


----------



## Beccaboo828

I'm on rest. All I'm allowed to do are the two daily school runs and work one day a week but I'm a support worker for adults with dementia so I'm sat playing cards or dominoes etc. 
I have had 6 losses though. Other ladies I know have continued as normal with their lives x


----------

